# A couple ducks



## Wildthings (Mar 22, 2021)

That time of year where I'm starting to complete last years entries. A couple woodducks and a mottled

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2021)

Gorgeous birds Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 22, 2021)

Very nice work!! Those are beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 22, 2021)

Dang Barry, glad my little 410 wasn't handy, I would have shot my monitor!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 22, 2021)

You are an artist, sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Stupendous! Looks like they are alive and well! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 22, 2021)

Beautiful work. Woodies are one of my favorites

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 22, 2021)

Barry - Great mounts. Wish I wasn't so far away, I'd like to watch and learn!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 22, 2021)

Beautiful! Are they designed to be wall mounted?


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 22, 2021)

Very nice mounts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 22, 2021)

Amazing. My hat is off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 22, 2021)

Beautiful work! 

I'm curious, how much time do you have in doing one of those?


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 22, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful! Are they designed to be wall mounted?


Yes these particular three hang on the wall


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 22, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Beautiful work!
> 
> I'm curious, how much time do you have in doing one of those?


If I start with a thawed duck in the morning (8ish) I can skin, defat, degrease, wash, rinse, dry, preserve, mount, position, preen and card and have it hanging on the wall to dry by about 5:30 pm. The preening and babysitting continues hard for the next couple days and then eases off. Dries within a couple weeks. Then any finish work that needs to be done for a couple hours, My turnaround time is quoted at 6 - 8 months. I got these birds in around Nov-Dec 2020

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 22, 2021)

Good looking Barry. Love the woodies

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 23, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> If I start with a thawed duck in the morning (8ish)


You just don't hear that in conversations around here much!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 23, 2021)

JR Parks said:


> Good looking Barry.


Thanks, my wife thinks the same! I love it when the lack of punctuation brings out the best!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

